# loft conversion



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

hi not sure if this is in the right place but ere we go lol.

ok, just wondering if any1 has done a loft conversion for housing thier reps. what would be the best bet, is it cheaper to heat the room or wiv mats n stats so 2 speak?

im making my own vivs so that no problem, its just the rest of the heating and lighting situation that is playing on my tiny mind :lol2:
going to want to keep royals/dragons/gekos

any advice and pics will be a great help

thnx

ps i got a couple o bits for sale or swap towards my doings if any1 is interested, one neva knows

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/284380-hitachi-tv.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/284387-r6-panels.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/off-topic-classifieds/284393-penn-beachcaster.html


----------



## Chriseybear (Jun 6, 2008)

If you look in the lizard section on here you will see MonitorMad has converted his loft into a Viv. not a rep room, A Viv! it's amazing.

But I know a few people on here have heated rooms. and use lights as extra heat sources for basking spots. As long as you're well insulated im sure it should be fine.


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have just done the reverse and come out of the loft and into a spare bedroom.My main problem was the size of the room.(About 12 x 8ft). Then there was the access problem where I could only get something around 24" x 19" through the hatch.Temps wise it was fairly stable but I had to open or close the roof window on a daily basis in summer as it could get to 90deg and above fairly quickly.(And not on the hottest days neither)Sometimes on a hot day it wouldn't be too bad up there,but on other days I have gone in the room to find it roasting when it is fairly mild outside.Very unpredictable and needs watching.Apart from the depths of winter the heat mats and lights were enough but I had an oil-filled radiator for back-up.This is the same system which I use now with the mats doing most of the work and the rad cutting in when needed.These oil-filled rads have their own stat and are pretty accurate but more importantly I have never heard of one overheating. If they go wrong they just conk out.With this method I can keep the room at around a comfortable 74deg with the mats supplying the local hot spots. Things like Taiwan beauty snakes can be kept without supplimentary heat for most of the year.Harry


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

thnx 4 da replies, will have to give this a lil more thought me thinks.

i have no window up there so the overheating will be a problem, was thinking of putting large extracter fans in with the aid of normal fans. not sure if this method will be enough though!

any more thoughts on this is helpul thnx


----------



## htf666 (Jun 23, 2007)

The trouble with extractor fans is where do you extract the hot air to? If you have to make holes in the roof you might as well put a Velux or similar rooflight in.If you can afford it there are some which close automatically when it rains.I think you can get one that opens itself like greenhouse windows can.Harry


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

htf666 said:


> The trouble with extractor fans is where do you extract the hot air to? If you have to make holes in the roof you might as well put a Velux or similar rooflight in.If you can afford it there are some which close automatically when it rains.I think you can get one that opens itself like greenhouse windows can.Harry


 
i gree the window would be a better idea but cash is limited so 2 speak. im in an end terrace so i could vent through the gable end. lol it would be like one big viv :gasp:


----------



## DRACSAT (Apr 13, 2008)

if you insulate in between the rafters with solidboard insulation 50 to 100mm thick(depends on the depth of rafter) the add an additional 25mm solid to the under side of the rafters, then 10mm or 12mm ply or vapour check plaster board, you should have no probs with keeping a steady temp. a good exstrator fan will help remove excess heat. 
most lofts over heat due to insufficiant of incorrect type of insulation being used.


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

Im going to be doing my loft out for this next week, no diea when it will be finished lol, but im thinking of using a mini A/C unit to solve heat problems in summer but as mentioned above im hoping proper insulation will solve this
Shane


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

Lokian said:


> Im going to be doing my loft out for this next week, no diea when it will be finished lol, but im thinking of using a mini A/C unit to solve heat problems in summer but as mentioned above im hoping proper insulation will solve this
> Shane


funny post, ive just been lookin at a/c units :gasp:


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

Air Coolers - Aircon Direct


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

thescalesofbabylon said:


> funny post, ive just been lookin at a/c units :gasp:


Weird lol, thanks for the link mate  need to figure out how im getting the boards for the flooring with the hatch first before any other gear lol.

I was going to do my shed instead but will be much harder running electric than it will be to the loft


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

Lokian said:


> Weird lol, thanks for the link mate  need to figure out how im getting the boards for the flooring with the hatch first before any other gear lol.
> 
> I was going to do my shed instead but will be much harder running electric than it will be to the loft


where ya from m8


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

thescalesofbabylon said:


> where ya from m8


Great Yarmouth, in Norfolk about 40mins from Norwich


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

oh and used 3/4 ply for my floor (nearly done) 8 by 4 sheets. i just cut them in half lengthways so there 8 by 2 and slid the lil beggars u :2thumb:

got some pics somewhere will have to sort and put some progress up lol


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

thescalesofbabylon said:


> oh and used 3/4 ply for my floor (nearly done) 8 by 4 sheets. i just cut them in half lengthways so there 8 by 2 and slid the lil beggars u :2thumb:
> 
> got some pics somewhere will have to sort and put some progress up lol



yeah im gonna have to do that, what the ply like can you put all your weight on it when not standing on a rafter?


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

yerr its sound m8, ive been shoving plasterboard up and wired me electrics in so is coping well. im doing a bit of everything at the same time lol, its just what i can aquire for free if ya catch me drift :gasp:


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

thescalesofbabylon said:


> yerr its sound m8, ive been shoving plasterboard up and wired me electrics in so is coping well. im doing a bit of everything at the same time lol, its just what i can aquire for free if ya catch me drift :gasp:


Lol nice one, yeah it aint cheap stuff, how did you go about doing you elecy?
I was thinking of just running an extension lead up from a plug socket as im not going to have much up there to start off with


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

Lokian said:


> Lol nice one, yeah it aint cheap stuff, how did you go about doing you elecy?
> I was thinking of just running an extension lead up from a plug socket as im not going to have much up there to start off with


im lucky really cuz im a plasterer so i work wiv the right peeps and get it all for nothing. i just got the right cable and wired it into the spare socket on the mains board and started a new one for the loft. bought my lights off the main to the sockets and hey presto. lucky really as well cuz with it been an end terrace i just ran the cable outside so no need to up the floor or chase the walls. 

personally i would not use an extention because of overloading the ring, depending on what your having up there of course


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

a few pics from whats been done so far :whistling2:















































looks messy and is lol but all will come good in the end i hope :mf_dribble:


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

thescalesofbabylon said:


> im lucky really cuz im a plasterer so i work wiv the right peeps and get it all for nothing. i just got the right cable and wired it into the spare socket on the mains board and started a new one for the loft. bought my lights off the main to the sockets and hey presto. lucky really as well cuz with it been an end terrace i just ran the cable outside so no need to up the floor or chase the walls.
> 
> personally i would not use an extention because of overloading the ring, depending on what your having up there of course


Yeah, really i need to do it properly from the mains, but im going to only have 1 or 2 viv up there untill next year so should be alright for the time being lol


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

not bad mate defo coming along! :2thumb:


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

i did my loft 2year ago i used kingspan between rafters then thin ply all over, i used an air con unit 2heat the room but found the vivs were not as warm as the room so used mats on stats to


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

gear21 said:


> i did my loft 2year ago i used kingspan between rafters then thin ply all over, i used an air con unit 2heat the room but found the vivs were not as warm as the room so used mats on stats to



Thanks for this mate will bare it in mind


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

gear21 said:


> i did my loft 2year ago i used kingspan between rafters then thin ply all over, i used an air con unit 2heat the room but found the vivs were not as warm as the room so used mats on stats to


yerr good stuff that kingspan but bit pricey :gasp:


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

Off to b&q today to get some ply  :2thumb:


----------



## Lokian (Mar 17, 2009)

£36 for a effing 8' x 4' bit of ply :bash:

Got cheaper stuff only tenner a sheet :lol2:


----------



## thescalesofbabylon (Mar 29, 2009)

Lokian said:


> £36 for a effing 8' x 4' bit of ply :bash:
> 
> Got cheaper stuff only tenner a sheet :lol2:


congrats m8, ya making a start then :2thumb: not bin round for a while so mine has come to a halt for now. hopefully get going soon :2thumb:


----------

